# Sorry Zeb



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry zeb.
My thread was posted as you were typing your warning.
I acccept the reason for closing my post.

dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't apologise Dave - pack a bottle of single malt VERY carefully and send it by courier for safe delivery.

Much better than an apology!! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------

